# Meanest Tarantula?



## Jared781 (Jan 2, 2012)

// Most aggressive!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hatian brown birdeater phormictipus conceridies  not sure how to spell
Have you not searched this question??it has been asked like 1000 times I bet


----------



## Grin (Jan 2, 2012)

...you mean defensive?


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Jan 2, 2012)

OBT's are pretty mean.


----------



## Alireza (Jan 2, 2012)

IMO, there is no such thing as "mean" animals. some are simply more defensive than the others, and may not tolerate too much interaction with other animals (including humans), but this shouldn't be a reason to call them mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comatose (Jan 3, 2012)

I believe it's the honey badger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah honey badgers are pretty darn mean man...





Comatose said:


> I believe it's the honey badger.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would you possibly want to know that? I just started the hobby, and so do not want a defensive T, seeing as I've only had a T for 6 months and don't consider myself even close to experienced enough to handle a "mean" T. If you haven't had a T at all, chances are started with a very defensive species is just going to result in injury of both you and the spider. 

You want something scary and mean? Get a toy sized dog. That'll do the trick.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 4, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> yeah honey badgers are pretty darn mean man...


I agree.  Jared, I really think you should skip tarantulas and go straight to honey badgers.

Honey badger don't care.  Honey badger just takes what it wants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comatose (Jan 4, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> // Most aggressive!


Just because I've had some fun at this threads expense, here's some legit advice for the OP. The tarantulas most often considered aggressive (most around here will clarify that tarantulas, and most/all other animals are not aggressive, but defensive, but let's table that for a moment) are species that can turn the table on you really quick, and because they also tend to have pretty effective venom, will put you on your backside for a few days. I've been doing this for almost as long as you've been alive, which is in no way meant to be an ad hominem argument of me VS. you, but I do feel that most tarantulas, and animals in general, have fairly predictable behavior, and with experience can be managed safely. I think that if you run out and grab yourself an African arboreal, you're going to find out the hard way how quickly a relatively calm looking spider can be up your arm, out of reach and delivering a healthy dose of ouch juice to important pipes in your body.

So let me answer the question I think you're really asking - 'If I'm looking for a badass spider, what should I get?' I highly recommend seeking out a well started (let's say 5") female Lasiodora parahybana, the Brazilian salmon pink... and don't let that common name fool you. This is one of the largest tarantulas on earth, beautiful to look at and will be out and active all the time. I think you'd dig it.

I hope this was helpful 



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Have you not searched this question??it has been asked like 1000 times I bet


With all due respect, I wouldn't be throwing stones dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Jan 4, 2012)

Shrike said:


> I agree.  Jared, I really think you should skip tarantulas and go straight to honey badgers.
> 
> Honey badger don't care.  Honey badger just takes what it wants.


This made me smile.


----------



## Its420Somewhere (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive seen some L.P's that werepretty agressive, beautiful species. I have an l.p. sling now. I have twe "O.B.T.'s": (Pterinochilus murinus) and they are easily my most agressive/defensive tarantula. They do NOT like to be bothered and have beautiful orange and black colors. I'll try to attach a photo or two of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guy Wood (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine'll be that size soon...

GULP...

.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wolverines are also pretty cool if Petco is out of Honey Badgers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 5, 2012)

Sarcophilus harrisii, those are the worse ones!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 5, 2012)

OBT's have the reputation. Honey badgers don't give a <edit>. I would go with a Tasmanian Devil though. They can eat rotting flesh and bone, plus they give plenty of <edit>.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 97619

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the beautiful song of the Tasmanian Devil. Music for lovers. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3RjAh8PRTQ


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 5, 2012)

jim777 said:


> Wolverines are also pretty cool if Petco is out of Honey Badgers.


Those Darn Honey badgers !!! I knew they were mean !!
Wolverines can scare off a Black bear lol...
KOMODO ownage !!!


----------



## Crysta (Jan 5, 2012)

om nom nom nom






not happy with me looking at her


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 6, 2012)

H. vonworthi? pretty girl





Crysta said:


> om nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crysta (Jan 7, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> H. vonworthi? pretty girl


yeppers. im worried for her future boyfriend.


----------



## advan (Jan 7, 2012)

Crysta said:


> not happy with me looking at her


I don't know Crysta, you look pretty guilty with that stick in you hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah i understand that..i havent paired Haplopelma yet, but im feeling the same way for my P. muticus..good luck





Crysta said:


> yeppers. im worried for her future boyfriend.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 9, 2012)

advan said:


> I don't know Crysta, you look pretty guilty with that stick in you hand.


Haha thats actually her lid holder, placed in between the two holes, then an elastic put on each end, holds the lid down. But i see what you mean ahahah



catfishrod69 said:


> yeah i understand that..i havent paired Haplopelma yet, but im feeling the same way for my P. muticus..good luck


Good luck to you!


----------



## grayzone (Jan 9, 2012)

i think the meanest t is Anderson "the spider" Silva...... cunning , ruthless, dangerous 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 97849

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 10, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i think the meanest t is Anderson "the spider" Silva...... cunning , ruthless, dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa buddy.  I think this picture belongs in the true spiders sub forum


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jan 10, 2012)

The meanest tarantula I can think of is the rose hair that bit me.  The others have been pretty laid back.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 10, 2012)

lol... 2 funny O.D. .......... not too long ago i posted my rosie scares me more than ANY t i own. people thought i was crazy for sayin that, but at least with ts like obt, or pokies for example i know what to expect.   rosies are too unpredictable


----------



## mark e sic (Jan 10, 2012)

:sarcasmaddy long leggs gotta be the meanest out there.. lol


----------



## Perocore (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd have to agree with the daddy long legs...those things are nasty, and they sneak up on you so much better than a T. Plus they "bite" me more than any spider....(too bad their fangs are so itty bitty XD)


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 11, 2012)

Perocore said:


> Why would you possibly want to know that? I just started the hobby, and so do not want a defensive T, seeing as I've only had a T for 6 months and don't consider myself even close to experienced enough to handle a "mean" T. If you haven't had a T at all, chances are started with a very defensive species is just going to result in injury of both you and the spider.
> 
> You want something scary and mean? Get a toy sized dog. That'll do the trick.


for the toy size dog request.... my sister already has a tea cup Chihuahua and it drops bombs in my room, along with number 1s  and i already have an F7 Savannah (cat) who is basically a child! anyways.. i got my first T on Nov 24th! a Bvagans.... NOW i have 3 more, Ageniculata, Lparahybana, Grosea and i am looking for more (one of which will lead the pack) :/

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 10:59 AM ----------




Vespula said:


> This made me smile.


know any breeders?

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 11:00 AM ----------




Its420Somewhere said:


> Ive seen some L.P's that werepretty agressive, beautiful species. I have an l.p. sling now. I have twe "O.B.T.'s": (Pterinochilus murinus) and they are easily my most agressive/defensive tarantula. They do NOT like to be bothered and have beautiful orange and black colors. I'll try to attach a photo or two of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect 

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 11:04 AM ----------




grayzone said:


> i think the meanest t is Anderson "the spider" Silva...... cunning , ruthless, dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA 10 pts man that was dominant!!!!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> for the toy size dog request.... my sister already has a tea cup Chihuahua and it drops bombs in my room, along with number 1s  and i already have an F7 Savannah (cat) who is basically a child! anyways.. i got my first T on Nov 24th! a Bvagans.... NOW i have 3 more, Ageniculata, Lparahybana, Grosea and i am looking for more (one of which will lead the pack) :/
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 10:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Those cat looks so awesome. Huge too. I don't how you take care of it though. The whole reason I got into T's is because they are easy to care for and you can disappear for a week, even two and your T's will be fine. 
I hate those little dogs!  They bark at everything!!

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 02:06 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> Those cat looks so awesome. Huge too. I don't how you take care of it though. The whole reason I got into T's is because they are easy to care for and you can disappear for a week, even two and your T's will be fine.
> I hate those little dogs!  They bark at everything!!


Also, I can safely say that I have never been woken up by a noisy T and can't see it happening lol.


----------



## Its420Somewhere (Jan 11, 2012)

Be very cautious when rehousing the O.B.T. if you get one. Mine was lightning fast and before I knew it it had ran up my arm and jumped onto the floor (I was sitting down). They are fast, defensive, and apparently pack a potent bite.

That being said, you can generally find sling's fairly cheap. I even saw slings at the Pomona Reptile Super Show for $4 each!


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 11, 2012)

True Spider is next..
thinking Wandering


----------

